# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Coronavirus or Tuberculosis?

## Michael Landon

March 2nd, 2020
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/03/...eally-a-virus/

https://www.academia.edu/42662225/FU..._by_Bill_Sardi

April 7th, 2020
https://www.rt.com/news/485206-tb-vaccine-covid-19/

- ML

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------

